# Driftwood



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

With the search engine temporarily down, its really making researching hard for a new member







Anyways, I looked thru 15+ pages, and couldn't find any information on driftwood. I want to stick w/ the natural stuff because the fake stuff is just too expensive. Are there any risks, precautions, or anything of the sort by having several pieces in a 60gal? Thanks!









Edit: Found all the driftwood articles in Tank and Equipment Questions. Plz delete


----------

